# Zao Restaurant at Omniplex Santry



## foxylady (31 Aug 2005)

Has anyone been to this new Restaraunt and if so would they recommend it ?


----------



## DipsyChick (4 Sep 2005)

I've eaten there and will go back. The food was really nice and good value. The staff were friendly and efficient. The only complaint I would have is that a dish we ordered came with cashew nuts and it didn't state this on the menu - wasn't a big deal for the person who ordered though !


----------



## redbhoy (5 Sep 2005)

I would definitely recommend it. Went for dinner one night and thought it was very nice. Food was gorgeous and staff were very friendly and obliging. Starters we got were a bit skimpy though. Immaculate cleanliness also, but it was only open about 2 weeks. I'll be returning at some stage soon for sure.

The owner (or maybe just the manager)was a sound bloke- looks a bit like John Aldridge.


----------



## cristina (6 Sep 2005)

Zao Restaurant is just perfect...Clean, food is gorgeous, staff very very friendly and the boss is a lovely man


----------



## cristina (6 Sep 2005)

i recommend Zao restaurant to everyone who likes asian food... is just perfect


----------



## dubmick (2 Dec 2008)

Did anyone hear the segment on Gerry Ryan this morning about this restaurant? Hilarious stuff.


----------



## BRICKTOP (2 Dec 2008)

cristina said:


> i recommend Zao restaurant to everyone who likes asian food... is just perfect


 

Hmmm. Do you have a connection? Your only two posts are in relation to this establishment.


----------



## wheels (2 Dec 2008)

What was Gerry Ryan saying this morning about it? I was planning on going with the other half.


----------



## FredBloggs (2 Dec 2008)

BRICKTOP said:


> Hmmm. Do you have a connection? Your only two posts are in relation to this establishment.


 
Since they only ever posted in this thread and haven't posted for over 3 years since I think we can safely take it they had a connection. Would interested to hear what was said on Gerry Ryan


----------



## wheeler (2 Dec 2008)

I would recommend it. Owners are very nice people - always friendly and very relaxed so put you at ease immediately. And the rest of the staff obviously follow suit on what they see the bosses doing.

Good food, great service, good atmosphere, good price.

Only negative thing I would say is that the beef is always a little too tough for me so I don't tend to order it now.


----------



## colm (2 Dec 2008)

Always nice food & great service. Highly recommend the Karoeke on a Saturday night.


----------



## Nutso (2 Dec 2008)

Was listening to G Ryan this morning - a couple of people called up to complain because on Saturday night as they were eating their dinner, a stripper came in to the table next to them and got the lot off, gyrating her bits in a guy's face etc etc.  She said they were put off their dinner over it and they had to pay service charge etc as the waiter stood open mouthed looking at the stripper with their food in his hands.  The restaurant manager rang up to apologise but didn't really do himself any favours, said they couldn't guarantee it wouldn't happen again and basically called the woman a liar and said she was a regular to the restaurant and accused her of looking for freebies before they had even sat down for the dinner.  The woman refuted this and said it was her first time in the restaurant. Who knows?  It might make the place more popular!  Personally after hearing the attitude of the manager I wouldn't be inclined to pay a visit to it.


----------



## colm (2 Dec 2008)

With Gerry Ryan its hard to know, the truth is probobly in the middle there somewhere. It can be a lively spot with birthday partys etc. It has nice food & a great atmosphere but if you want a quiet romantic meal this is not for you. From personal experience I have found the manager very generous in giving complimentry stuff etc..
Before anyone asks, no I have no affiliation with this establishment


----------



## sue_flaherty (2 Dec 2008)

I Have Also Ate Here A Few Times And Alwasy Found The Food Good And The Staff Very Pleasant.  Never Had Problems With Strippers Either!!


----------



## europhile (2 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> Highly recommend the Karoeke on a Saturday night.



Dear god.  Enough said.


----------



## wheeler (3 Dec 2008)

sue_flaherty said:


> I Have Also Ate Here A Few Times And Alwasy Found The Food Good And The Staff Very Pleasant. Never Had Problems With Strippers Either!!


 
Is that what you call a problem? ;-)

I will reiterate a previous posters point - the manager is very good with complimentary coffees and sometimes a drink at the bar if you are waiting on a take out. And he is very fair - it sounds to me like that woman wasn't willing to meet the manger half way.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2008)

wheeler said:


> it sounds to me like that woman wasn't willing to meet the manger half way.


God be with the days when women were happy to give birth in one.


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Dec 2008)

clubman said:


> god Be With The Days When Women Were Happy To Give Birth In One.


   :d


----------



## annette mac (3 Dec 2008)

I've eaten there several times and I liked it very much.  I would have a real problem with the stripper though, I think it's totally inappropriate in such a setting and should not be foisted on a mixed clientele.  If I wanted to see a stripper, I'd go to a strip club.  There are some things I think you should be able to take for granted and going to a restaurant and simply eating is one of them.


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Dec 2008)

annette mac said:


> I've eaten there several times and I liked it very much. I would have a real problem with the stripper though, I think it's totally inappropriate in such a setting and should not be foisted on a mixed clientele. If I wanted to see a stripper, I'd go to a strip club. There are some things I think you should be able to take for granted and going to a restaurant and simply eating is one of them.


 
I'd agree with you.  Its not an appropriate place for a stripper.  I didn't hear the Gerry Ryan show yesterday but heard it this morning and the guy who's company sent one of the strippers there (apparently there were two at different times that night) said he had sent strippers there before.  He said it was company policy if there were children in the restaurant that the strippers would only go topless and not do the "full monty".  He seemed to ignore the fact that there would be other diners there who might find the whole thing embarrasing.  G Ryan seemed to be on the strippers side and find the whole thing amusing (but as was said above with G Ryan you never know).  I think the lady who made the initial complaint was right to do so.


----------



## europhile (3 Dec 2008)

What would you expect from a vulgarian like Ryan?


----------



## bertson (3 Dec 2008)

I was listening this morning on the way to work.

I think the knacker who was the stripper took expection to the fact yesterdays caller called her chubby and had a bit This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. That was her main concern I think.
The langer who owns the company thought it is OK to send strippers to a restaurant, and even Ok to send strippers if there are kids there. Buts it all right, they only go topless if kids are present

I'm thinking the restaurant owners dont mind pimping out their place, so maybe an establishment to avoid?


----------



## noel_c (3 Dec 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> He said it was company policy if there were children in the restaurant that the strippers would only go topless and not do the "full monty".


Charming. Regardless it's really not what you would be expecting if you're out for a meal on a Saturday night. 



europhile said:


> What would you expect from a vulgarian like Ryan?


If there was any doubt about it, the show certainly confirms it. Ryan's primary concern seemed to be whether the stripper was attractive. He's certainly earning his €600k salary.

http://www.rte.ie/podcasts/2008/pc/pod-v-21208-14m10s-wwelyryan.mp3


----------



## europhile (3 Dec 2008)

bertson said:


> The langer who owns the company thought it is OK to send strippers to a restaurant, and even Ok to send strippers if there are kids there. Buts it all right, they only go topless if kids are present
> 
> I'm thinking the restaurant owners dont mind pimping out their place, so maybe an establishment to avoid?



Nail on head.  They must be looking to get skangers and stag parties as customers.


----------



## bertson (3 Dec 2008)

I think Ryan's family issues earlier this year, rendered him even more of a pain in the ar*e


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Dec 2008)

europhile said:


> Nail on head. They must be looking to get skangers and stag parties as customers.


 
Well thats who they'll get now.  I pity the people who go there ignorant of all this and get landed beside some of their boisterious clientelle.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

I think this woman who complained was after something for nothing TBH..
As has already been posted the manager (owner) , Tony is very fair & very generous with comps etc.  
The story in The Sun this morning claims this incident happened out on the balcony (with pics to prove it,ofcourse!) & not in the restaurant beside that ladys table as she claimed..


----------



## annette mac (3 Dec 2008)

I heard the owner on the Gerry Ryan show yesterday and I found his attitude unbelievable.  He spoke as though he had absolutely no influence on or control of how his restaurant was run. He was completely disingenuous and denied any knowledge of what was organised by "a group of lads".  I usually eat there either before or after a trip to the cinema complex and I would really think twice before I'd eat there again.  I'm fed up of having crudity forced on me and being accused of being either a prude or humourless if I find it unacceptable. I am neither but I hope it never becomes commonplace to have stripper foisted upon restaurant patrons without their knowledge or consent.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

But yet it happens in a pub somewhere every night of the week.
This was not in front of any kids it was out on the balcony. This woman was clearly caught telling lies on National airwaves ,no wonder the owner was annoyed.


----------



## noel_c (3 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> But yet it happens in a pub somewhere every night of the week.


We're not talking about a dingy pub (with no kids after 9pm), it's a highly-priced family restaurant. It's nothing to do with crudity, it's just not the time and place for a stripper. If the lads wanted this kind of thing, surely they could have found a venue with a private function room?

 And to be fair to the woman complaining she did say at the start of yesterday's show that it happened on the balcony within clear view of the table.

The whole thing is a pretty petty matter. But I could understand how many people would find the whole thing off-putting if they wanted to enjoy a good meal on a Saturday night.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

I agree it is a petty thing, & I think it was blown totally out of proportion.
I wouldnt call it a highly priced restaurant though.
I also wouldnt call the balcony "in full view of any table"


----------



## noel_c (3 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> I wouldnt call it a highly priced restaurant though.


It's certainly not Shanahan's, but €20-30 for a main in a restaurant in a drab shopping centre in a North Dublin suburb is not exactly cheap and cheerful.


----------



## annette mac (3 Dec 2008)

My dictionary definition of the word restaurant is "a place where food is served to the public".  That is the one and only reason I go to a restaurant.  I love eating out and the bottom line is that I choose my restaurants carefully using a number of criteria including quality and type of food, atmosphere, ambiance, cost etc. I should not have to consider whether or not a stripper will be present. Regardless of where exactly that stripper is in a restaurant the atmosphere of that restaurant will be changed completely by her presence.  That should not, under any circumstances, be foisted upon unsuspecting patrons who have simply gone out for a meal.  T​


----------



## ClubMan (3 Dec 2008)

europhile said:


> What would you expect from a vulgarian like Ryan?


_Ireland's _attempt at a _Howard Stern_ - except even less funny?


----------



## St. Bernard (3 Dec 2008)

Did someone mention strippers. 

Seriously though did you see the picture in the Star (Page 12) she looks like a classy lady..


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 Dec 2008)

St. Bernard said:


> Did someone mention strippers.
> 
> Seriously though did you see the picture in the Star (Page 12) *she looks like a classy lady.*.


 
Sounded it too on the radio this morning.


----------



## St. Bernard (3 Dec 2008)

What they had the stripper on the Radio.  What a waste.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

annette mac said:


> My dictionary definition of the word restaurant is "a place where food is served to the public". That is the one and only reason I go to a restaurant. I love eating out and the bottom line is that I choose my restaurants carefully using a number of criteria including quality and type of food, atmosphere, ambiance, cost etc. I should not have to consider whether or not a stripper will be present. Regardless of where exactly that stripper is in a restaurant the atmosphere of that restaurant will be changed completely by her presence. That should not, under any circumstances, be foisted upon unsuspecting patrons who have simply gone out for a meal. T​​


 
I never realised going for a chinease was such a science. The hunger would be gone off me by the time i'd consider all that criteria..


----------



## johnnyb (3 Dec 2008)

I listened to the show yesterday morning.  Quite humourous in my opinion. Someone told me nicole got ripped out of it this morning by the stripper 
Oh i wish i listened to it.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

Standard G Ryan stuff really!!!


----------



## shesells (3 Dec 2008)

Heard most of it the two mornings and in fairness I feel sorry for anyone who was in the restaurant that night. As the girl who rang in said, fair enough in a pub or club, but not in a restaurant. 

I'm not pro-stripper or anti-stripper and would move away in a pub or club but the caller was in the middle of their dinner. An open restaurant is not a place for a stripper As mentioned, Zao is not cheap and I would expect better. Have eaten there before, thought it was only okay and certainly won't be going back now.

Seems to me the restaurant is the big loser in the story.


----------



## enoxy (3 Dec 2008)

I love the food there - best on the northside I think.


----------



## colm (3 Dec 2008)

enoxy said:


> I love the food there - best on the northside I think.


I agree, their take away is lovely also. Unfortunatly strippers are only available on the dine in menu!!


----------



## annette mac (4 Dec 2008)

No science involved Colm, just _choice_ and I make no apologies for being choosy about where and what I eat!


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

shesells said:


> Seems to me the restaurant is the big loser in the story.


 
Ya kidding???
I tried to book yesterday for a group of six. They are totally booked out up to the new year. You cant buy this kind of exposure. (No pun intended)


----------



## Dubliner28 (4 Dec 2008)

Daily Mirror today 2 pages on above re:strip


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

Dubliner28 said:


> Daily Mirror today 2 pages on above re:strip


 
And a full page in the Sun.. Maybe Tony should give that woman the free meal she wanted after all..
Not to mention the favour she done the stripper. She will be out the door with work & the Suns article will probobly get her a nice Christmas holiday.
Some peoples brains & mouth just dont work in sync ..


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> And a full page in the Sun.. Maybe Tony should give that woman the free meal she wanted after all..
> Not to mention the favour she done the stripper. She will be out the door with work & the Suns article will probobly get her a nice Christmas holiday.
> Some peoples brains & mouth just dont work in sync ..



I think you might be stretching your optimism levels a bit to say that the stripper will be out the door with work, you can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear. As for the restaurant/mens club is there no health and safety laws being broken by having naked women gyrating around dinner tables?


----------



## annette mac (4 Dec 2008)

This publicity around this restaurant will do it no good in the long term, it is after all only an average chinese in a suburban shopping centre.  I've been there several times and while I've enjoyed the food, I didn't think it was particularly good value.  The only reason I've eaten there in the first place was because I was going to the cinema and the choice of places to eat in Omni is very limited. Whenever I've been there my fellow patrons were mainly either couples or family groups (hardly surprising given its location) and while the publicity is a flash (!) in the pan, their potential clientele is not going to change and they're risked alienating their repeat customers. They've certainly alientated this one!


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

MrMan said:


> As for the restaurant/mens club is there no health and safety laws being broken by having naked women gyrating around dinner tables?


 
We have already established it was on the balcony, not near any dinner tables. 

As for an incident like this ruining a restaurants business, I dont think so. This place has got more advertisement in 2 days they you could hope for in a year. Everyone I have met locally over the last few days, this topic has been on their lips. The incident will be forgotton soon but the name of the establishment will stick with you..
Now unless the people of Santry take to the protesting Stringfellows style I think Zao are benefiting from this all the way.

If you dont belive me Google  _chinease restaurant santry _Zaos site shows up third, I googled this last week & it was 3rd or 4th page..

After all is said & done this is a nice restaurant with good value, nice food & a nice atmosphere. A silly incident which happened out on the balcony wont change that. As a matter of interest if this restaurant was on ground level & the incident happend on the street ouside the window would you still complain???


----------



## St. Bernard (4 Dec 2008)

I can see all the lads from Ballymun and Coolock booking their christmas parties in Zao now. Sure we can get a stripper aswell cos the owner or manager dont mind. Nice One.

Classy


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

St. Bernard said:


> I can see all the lads from Ballymun and Coolock booking their christmas parties in Zao now. Sure we can get a stripper aswell cos the owner or manager dont mind. Nice One.
> 
> Classy


They would be , except the place is booked out till the New Year thanks to all this..


----------



## St. Bernard (4 Dec 2008)

Ah well at least i know where im going to have my stag party......


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

LOL  Id say there are plenty thinking like that..


----------



## MrMan (4 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> We have already established it was on the balcony, not near any dinner tables.
> 
> As for an incident like this ruining a restaurants business, I dont think so. This place has got more advertisement in 2 days they you could hope for in a year. Everyone I have met locally over the last few days, this topic has been on their lips. The incident will be forgotton soon but the name of the establishment will stick with you..
> Now unless the people of Santry take to the protesting Stringfellows style I think Zao are benefiting from this all the way.
> ...




If it happened on the street there would be no need for complaint as she would be arrested for indecent exposure. You must be on commission to get people through the door going by your posts.


----------



## colm (4 Dec 2008)

MrMan said:


> If it happened on the street there would be no need for complaint as she would be arrested for indecent exposure.


  You have obviousally never been in town at night if you rekon that.. 


MrMan said:


> You must be on commission to get people through the door going by your posts.


I have already stated here that I have no affiliation to that establishment,


----------



## extopia (4 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> I have already stated here that I have no affiliation to that establishment,



Right, but so many unquestionably pro-Zao posts make it hard to take your observations seriously.

I'd been thinking of checking this place out for a while, but not now. It reminds me of a night I spent in an Indian restaurant in Drumcondra (Zamuna?) and some gillie (obviously a relative of the owner) wheeled in an electric guitar, an amp and a keyboard and proceeded to loudly serenade the full (and obviously unimpressed) restaurant with some "easy listening" muzak. 

Never went back there either.


----------



## PM1234 (5 Dec 2008)

After reading this thread I had to listen to the podcasts of the GR show. The original caller put her point across very well. The lady didn't appear to want a free meal ticket. As far as I remember she stated it was her first and most definitely her last night in the restaurant. She merely and quite rightfully hoped to be reimbursed for a ruined birthday night.Personally I thought the owner who then came on the line sounded totally unprofessional and seedy.  

Is there such a thing as bad publicity? There certainly is! Perhaps the place really is booked up but probably only with a certain 'clientele'. 

It certainly ruined any chance the place had of gaining or retaining a good reputation as a restaurant.


----------



## extopia (5 Dec 2008)

musha said:


> As a restaurant it should be judged upon the food...



and possibly on the quality of its strippers as well, then? If I want someone getting their t1ts out when I'm eating, I'll go to Stringfellows. Oh wait, that closed too...

Signed

Holy Joe


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2008)

musha said:


> As a restaurant it should be judged upon the food,


 
Absolutely no way, a restaurant is never judged solely on its food, its judged on service, staff, ambience, atmosphere, quality, value etc.... 

A stripper in a restaurant is a disgrace. If I want to see a stripper Ill go to a strip club. If I want to eat a nice meal Ill go to a restaurant. If a stripper showed up in any restaurant I was in I can categorically state Id never be back.

Theyre obviously looking for clientele of the tackier variety, stag nights, hen parties, drunk louts who'd enjoy a stripper while they tuck into their curry. Sounds like the type of establishment Id avoid like the plague. 

And Im definitely not a Holy Mary, I just have certain standards about the types of establishments Id frequent.


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> Right, but so many unquestionably pro-Zao posts make it hard to take your observations seriously.


I am not a liar!!
Again I have no affiliation with this establishment. I am just a happy customer who has dined there many times.


musha said:


> I disagree. As a restaurant it should be judged upon the food, not on what a couple of snobs and holy marys think. People with minds of their own will give the place a chance.


A lot of holy marys are giving their opinions without ever been in the place.



extopia said:


> and possibly on the quality of its strippers as well, then? If I want someone getting their t1ts out when I'm eating, I'll go to Stringfellows. Oh wait, that closed too...
> 
> Signed
> 
> Holy Joe


You could try Angels Joe, but they dont do food..



truthseeker said:


> Theyre obviously looking for clientele of the tackier variety, stag nights, hen parties, drunk louts who'd enjoy a stripper while they tuck into their curry.


OMG some people are so far off the mark its unreal.
This is not a regular occurance. A few lads booked a stripper for their party, some woman looked for a free dinner, the manager rightly didnt entertain her, so she got her back up & rang the only person in the country would entertain this rubbish, Gerry Ryan. By doing that she gave the stripper & the restaurant national media coverage. And now all of a sudden the place is Stringfellows...


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> OMG some people are so far off the mark its unreal.


 
Any restaurant that would allow a stripper on the premises to do her stuff would not be the type of place Id go to - it wouldnt matter if it happened once, twice, or every weekend - if thats the kind of behaviour the management allow, it wouldnt be a place Id eat in.


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Any restaurant that would allow a stripper on the premises to do her stuff would not be the type of place Id go to - it wouldnt matter if it happened once, twice, or every weekend - if thats the kind of behaviour the management allow, it wouldnt be a place Id eat in.


 
Thats fine thats your choice. 
But its unbeliveable that all of a sudden people think this is a terrible sleezy place & they obviousally the restaurant only want hens & stags now!!!!  Unbeliveable how narrowminded some people are.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> Thats fine thats your choice.
> But its unbeliveable that all of a sudden people think this is a terrible sleezy place & they obviousally the restaurant only want hens & stags now!!!! Unbeliveable how narrowminded some people are.


 
You think a stripper getting her kit off in a restaurant doesnt add an element of sleaze to the premises?


----------



## jdwex (5 Dec 2008)

I use ZAO quite often for delivery, and think the food is quite good and well cooked. I don't think I'll bother eating in there in the future, the place will probably be full of skangers. And no, I am not narrowminded, I have been in plenty of clubs where some of the stuff that happened would leave most people's jaws on the floor. I don't think it is appropriate in a restaurant.


----------



## MrMan (5 Dec 2008)

musha said:


> I disagree. As a restaurant it should be judged upon the food, not on what a couple of snobs and holy marys think. People with minds of their own will give the place a chance.




It is offensive to many people and if the owner is going to allow strippers to perform on site then he should make customers aware of this so that they don't have kids, elderly parents etc present and to avoid embarrassment. Its not snobbery its common decency.


----------



## MrMan (5 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> Thats fine thats your choice.
> But its unbeliveable that all of a sudden people think this is a terrible sleezy place & they obviousally the restaurant only want hens & stags now!!!!  Unbeliveable how narrowminded some people are.




how is it narrow minded. If you decide to take your family out for dinner would you happily let your kids watch the show or would you rather they were able to enjoy a family dinner together.


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> You think a stripper getting her kit off in a restaurant doesnt add an element of sleaze to the premises?


I dont think one over exagerated incident makes a place sleazy , no!
I thought we had already established it was outside the restaurant on the balcony, not in the restaurant.



MrMan said:


> It is offensive to many people and if the owner is going to allow strippers to perform on site then he should make customers aware of this so that they don't have kids, elderly parents etc present and to avoid embarrassment. Its not snobbery its common decency.


Maybe a big sign up beside the smoking area.
_*You are now entering the smoking area, While you are here slowly killing yourself please be warned you may experience some strippers. If easly offended please leave now...*_
_*PS No refunds...*_
Funny enough I have never even seen a sign like that anywhere in Temple Bar. Maybe we should have one at every entrance into town on a Saturday Night???
If I was that easily offended I just wouldnt bother going out.
Why would elderly parents be embarressed? Ah yes our Holy Marys are from the olden days of Ireland when parents didnt have sex.(Unless you were a priest ofcourse)
Thank God we have moved on & grown up.
Well most of us anyway


----------



## MrMan (5 Dec 2008)

Maybe a big sign up beside the smoking area.
_*You are now entering the smoking area, While you are here slowly killing yourself please be warned you may experience some strippers. If easly offended please leave now...*_
_*PS No refunds...*_
Funny enough I have never even seen a sign like that anywhere in Temple Bar. Maybe we should have one at every entrance into town on a Saturday Night???
If I was that easily offended I just wouldnt bother going out.
Why would elderly parents be embarressed? Ah yes our Holy Marys are from the olden days of Ireland when parents didnt have sex.(Unless you were a priest ofcourse)
Thank God we have moved on & grown up.
Well most of us anyway[/QUOTE]


I understand that you are a man of the world with a very broad mind, but the simple matter is that if someone decides to book a restaurant for dinner that is what they expect not an impromptu performance of a naked stripper giving a lapdance to one of the other customers. 

To say that to have grown up we must accept that a naked lapdance in a restaurant is just a bit of craic is well wide of the mark, it is not growing up it is dumbing down. Elderly parents may be offended because they are more used to decency in public and people having respect for others. You don't mention whether you think its ok for kids to see this type of show in a restaurant?


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

MrMan said:


> You don't mention whether you think its ok for kids to see this type of show in a restaurant?


No it would not be. I think the manager also said this


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

On the continent people are more broadminded than our nation of holy marys..


----------



## Diziet (5 Dec 2008)

colm said:


> On the continent people are more broadminded than our nation of holy marys..



Rubbish - a stripper in a restaurant would not be acceptable 'on the continent' either.


----------



## PM1234 (5 Dec 2008)

It really has nothing at all to do with snobbery, religion or broad minds. 

Some people enjoy frequenting places with strippers. Others don't. For that very reason many places with strippers have neon lights outside advertising that strippers are on the premises. People can then choose whether or not to go in. 

In the case of a restaurant in a shopping centre, this is unexpected and unwelcome for those who weren't given the choice and who weren't expecting or looking to see naked people putting on a show when they merely wanted an evening dining out with friends. 

Being broadmiinded means giving people a choice. The lady who called into the Gerry Ryan show wasn't given one and was perfectly entitled to highlight the fact.


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

Diziet said:


> Rubbish - a stripper in a restaurant would not be acceptable 'on the continent' either.


I was referring to this post


musha said:


> Are these the same kids who would be at home while shows like sex and the city are on the television ? Does anyone ever consider the content of shows such as Eastenders and Fair City? I was watching one of the main channels and heard plenty of four letter words on a show at 8 pm. I used to think the watershed is at 9 pm but I guess times have changed. I doubt anyone present at the restaurant was damaged for life. In fact the only compensation the complainant wanted was free food. If the complainant equates her 'distress' with free food then I guess she wasnt so distressed. And the stripper did say they dont strip off when kids are present so whats the big deal ? Kids see boobs all the time when their parents take them on a family holiday to the beaches of France and Spain.
> As for Stag Partys, I doubt they would put a drab northside shopping centre top of their places to go. They would be far more likely to go to Temple Bar.


----------



## colm (5 Dec 2008)

PM1234 said:


> It really has nothing at all to do with snobbery, religion or broad minds.
> 
> Some people enjoy frequenting places with strippers. Others don't. For that very reason many places with strippers have neon lights outside advertising that strippers are on the premises. People can then choose whether or not to go in.
> .


 
Rubbish this happens in pubs every night of the week somewhere..
Does every pub which allows strippers have neon lights.
Would you also be offended if you stumbled across topless sunbathers while on holidays??
I suppose this woman would complain then aswell. Probobly no so much that she was offended, more the fact that her husband sneaked too many glances.
I have been out with my wife & friends  in Hotels, restaurants & pubs where strippers have turned up. We didn't go sulking to the manager in the hope of getting a free night out. We took it as a laugh ( as it is intended to be) & remarked on it probobly being a good night.
Of any places where I have seen these strippers show up there was never a sign or warning. I might also add no place has gone out of business because a stripper showed up unannounced. To think any place will lose custom or their business will decline is utter nonsense. If I want a nice quiet romantic meal with my wife I would goto somewhere more intimate, perhaps Clouds in the Carlton or something on that level. If I want a good night out with friends & a good atmosphere I would goto ZAO.
If I want strippers I would goto Angels or Lapello etc.
On that point would a customer in a lapdane club be right to ring Gerry Ryan complaining because the Lapdancing club he went to served food & he was not warned about this????


----------



## PM1234 (6 Dec 2008)

> If I want strippers I would goto Angels or Lapello etc


.
Colm you have it in one. 

To be honest there is no point replying any further to your posts. Your idea of a dining experience is very different to the majority who posted on this thread. I would hazard a guess (after counting your twenty one posts to date defending the place in question ) that you have some connection with the "restaurant" and/or staff regardless of whether or not you are directly involved.

Whether the establishment succeeds as a restaurant in its own right is a matter of time. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## colm (6 Dec 2008)

PM1234 said:


> I would hazard a guess (after counting your twenty one posts to date defending the place in question ) that you have some connection with the "restaurant" and/or staff regardless of whether or not you are directly involved.


I have alread twice stated *I have no affiliation (That also means no connection with the place or any of the staff)* with the place & I resent you calling me a Liar


PM1234 said:


> Whether the establishment succeeds as a restaurant in its own right is a matter of time. We'll just have to wait and see.


It is not a new restaurant it is open a few years now. The place is nearly always busy when I attend & is booked out till the new year. I would say it has already succeeded as a restaurant in its own right.


----------



## MandaC (6 Dec 2008)

This thread is hilarious!  

I also thought Colm's posts were either connected to the Restaurant or trolling to wind people up.

I did not hear the Gerry Ryan show, so I d'ont know how it came across.  However, I personally would not be into it.  If I went for a meal, the last thing I can think of wanting is for somebodys dangly bits in close proximity to my soup.   Would put you right off your dinner.  There is still hopefully such a thing as social etiquette in Restaurants and nudes with your food (either male or female strippers) is a no no.  The only nuts I want in my chinese are the Cashew variety, thanks!

I do not know of the Restaurant at all, but it seems like a very tacky place, and I will  ensure I avoid it like the plague.  There is nothing worse than those tacky, corny, boozy stag do's/hen parties that take over places and ruin everybody elses night.  

Imagine trying to have a romantic night in that Restaurant.  Gazing across the table into each others eyes against the backdrop of  Music(well, Karaoke!), wine, food, and of course, the full moon(but not the one you think) to enhance the mood.   

Also, as Mr. Man says above, has anyone considered the health and safety of the Stripper.  What if someone had whizzed past with a try of flaming Sambucca's whilst she was in full flight doing the full monty?


----------

